# Anyone into the idea of a prompt of the week thread



## fivecrazyfurries (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got plenty of ideas for stories, but something about murdering good ideas with my unrefined hand scares me. Also, good fiction is hard to find after such titles as House of Leaves and The Stranger.

Would anyone be interested in starting a prompt of the week thread? Where everybody tries their hand on a broad subject, ya' pass around the stories and have a little fun? I personally think it could stimulate a higher volume of critiques which could help refine mine and other's unskilled writing hands so we don't have a good idea, murder it on paper, and start thinking the idea was the problem. Not to mention it could be interesting to read the results!

It'll be the furry writing school. School except interesting and run not by motivations for money or fame but just to better yourself.

EDIT: I realized this is kind of like that "Accepted" movie.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 25, 2009)

*cough*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/723637/*cough*
In other words, yes, that's a good idea.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, I think it's a fantastic idea... *looks at ceiling and whistles idly*


----------



## fivecrazyfurries (Jan 25, 2009)

well I'll be a horses ass.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 25, 2009)

fivecrazyfurries said:


> well I'll be a horses ass.



And quite the shapely ass it is! :V We still love you.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, no one said she was the only one allowed to do a weekly prompt. I'd like to do one, I just don't happen to like Poetigress very much,


----------

